# Gulp!!



## Sededl (Jan 14, 2011)

Starting my Constructive eating plan today. Looking to lose about 25 pounds. 
Starting weight 162.

Wish me luck, cause eating is my favorite!!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Good luck !! You CAN do it !!! Whats your eating plan ?!?!


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

And right at the holidays. You're brave!


----------

